# INCHEON | Songdo AT Center | 144m | 33 fl | Com



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow, a _good_ project in Songdo? Shame it's gonna be surrounded by the same over-wide dead streetscape that the rest of the development offers.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

http://www.thesharp.co.kr/prj/const...ECT_ID=P_221&type=construct&pid=1600&mid=1601


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

very nice design.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

http://www.thesharp.co.kr/prj/const...ECT_ID=P_221&type=construct&pid=1600&mid=1601


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

http://www.thesharp.co.kr/prj/const...ECT_ID=P_221&type=construct&pid=1600&mid=1601


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

http://www.thesharp.co.kr/prj/const...ECT_ID=P_221&type=construct&pid=1600&mid=1601


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Error


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Error


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Error


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Error


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Error


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Error


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Error


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Error


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Error


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

포스코건설 더샵


더샵, 브랜드, 분양안내




www.thesharp.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

포스코건설 더샵


더샵, 브랜드, 분양안내




www.thesharp.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

포스코건설 더샵


더샵, 브랜드, 분양안내




www.thesharp.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

포스코건설 더샵


더샵, 브랜드, 분양안내




www.thesharp.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

포스코건설 더샵


더샵, 브랜드, 분양안내




www.thesharp.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

포스코건설 더샵


더샵, 브랜드, 분양안내




www.thesharp.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

포스코건설 더샵


더샵, 브랜드, 분양안내




www.thesharp.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

포스코건설 더샵


더샵, 브랜드, 분양안내




www.thesharp.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

포스코건설 더샵


더샵, 브랜드, 분양안내




www.thesharp.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

포스코건설 더샵


더샵, 브랜드, 분양안내




www.thesharp.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

포스코건설 더샵


더샵, 브랜드, 분양안내




www.thesharp.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

포스코건설 더샵


더샵, 브랜드, 분양안내




www.thesharp.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

포스코건설 더샵


더샵, 브랜드, 분양안내




www.thesharp.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

포스코건설 더샵


더샵, 브랜드, 분양안내




www.thesharp.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Now Completed*


----------

